# nukie.net



## nukie (Jul 31, 2003)

Well, with me being as restless as I am, I've kicked out another design for nukie.net.  Still the same backend, still the same photos, just the layout thats changed.

Any comments of feedback is more than welcome .  And if something doesn't work, do let me know.  I'll most likely call it a feature till I can get around to fixing it, and well, you know how it is


----------



## manda (Jul 31, 2003)

Ooh I love it!!
Looks fantastic!!!!!!!

Youve got your 26 things up already too, im not even finished lol

Very impressed sir.
This guy rocks, everyone, he's very good with this stuff. Check it out!


----------



## Destiny (Jul 31, 2003)

wow, very cool site!


----------



## Darfion (Jul 31, 2003)

Very clean and sharp. Excellent job you've done there.


----------

